# any thoughts on Canons Pixma Pro 9000 series...



## zorro53 (Feb 16, 2012)

The Canon Pixma Pro 9000 MKII or the Pixma Pro 9500 MKII line of photo printers- which is better? Are either any good? Anyone here own one can you kick in an opinion short review...?:mrgreen:


----------



## ann (Feb 16, 2012)

This is a film section, you will get better info in the digital forum


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 16, 2012)

I have the Pixma Pro 9000 and it is EXCELLENT.  You can find them on sale from time to time for under $200 (right now it is $199 after $200 mail in rebate).  Which is better depends on what you want to do.  The 9000 uses dye based inks and is more suitable for color prints.  The 9500 uses pigment based inks and has a couple more grey/black cartridges and is more suitable for B&W prints.


----------



## zorro53 (Feb 17, 2012)

ann said:


> This is a film section, you will get better info in the digital forum



Sorry didn't see that my mistake ...


----------

